# worried and feeling like a failure...



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Hello all...

You all know how much we love our Tillie, but right now I am actually feeling like we have NO business having a Havanese, we know nothing about dogs.

This morning we were playing and she yelped REALLY loud, like she was in pain... I thought, hmmmm that is weird. Then again it happened this afternoon, so I touched her ear again and sure enough another yelp. So, now I am freaking out, she must have an ear infection... she would barely let me look at them, but I could see that they were clogged, icky and red. Now, she was at the groomer on WEDNESDAY. They obviously didn't do thier job, and if they did, they sure didn't inform me that her ears were red and infected. sigh. I have been washing her face, brushing her, clipping nails, etc and feel like i let Tillie down by not taking care of her ears properly.

Anyway, her vet is closed for the weekend so I had to go to a new place, thankfully they could get her in. He took one look and said that it was basically infected hairs in her ear and gave me some medication to put in her ears. He said to wait a couple days for them to calm down before I start trying to clean them out. GULP. WHAT? They are gucky and smelly and after reading a few threads, i am wonder if it is yeast? He tried to show me how to pull the hairs out, but I don't know if I can do it. She won't let me even touch her ears right now. There is tons of brownish yuck/"crumbs" and other goo that should NOT be there, but now, how do I even clean them out? I wish one of you "experts" lived nearby to help me and show me how to take care of her ears!!!

So, thanks for listening to me rant and feel sorry for myself. We love Tillie to pieces, she is such an amazing little girl and I feel like I'm not taking care of her properly, if I missed something so obvious. :frusty:


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

I haven't been on in a while because holidays are nuts for me but I wanted to give you a little tip that I learned the hard way. Most of the time groomers clean the ears during grooming, but sometimes with the bath and cleaning, water or ear cleaner can be left in the ear canal and not dried out well, leaving you with the perfect breeding ground for yeast. So next time she comes home from the groomer, take a cotton ball or a dry towel and dry out her ears well. This has happened before at my groomers, a few days after grooming the ear problems would start. I finally figured out what was going on. Maybe it wasn't your groomer, but I wanted you to be aware of that possibility. Don't be so hard on yourself, I am sure you take good care of her.


----------



## baileyandenzo (Nov 3, 2010)

I feel exactly the same way as you! I haven't had Enzo groomed yet but i bathe him, clip his nails and trim his hair, and whatnot. The other day i looked in his ears and they were SO overgrown with hair, I had to lay him down and pull them out. The easiest for me was using a tweezer, don't go too far into the ear canal. I think they recommend only 1/2 inch in. It won't hurt her, but since it is infected and irritated it might. You're not a bad havy mom, we all make mistakes! Just keep loving her and you'll get through it!


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

Eli once had a very bad ear infection and his ears smelled terrible, however, he didn't seem to be in any pain. We used antibiotic drops for 10 days and that took care of her.

Sounds like Tillie has a pretty bad ear infection. The groomer may have gotten water in her ear and also didn't pluck her ear hairs. Not someone to go back to.

I would treat her ears with the antibiotic and wait a few days until the pain has passed before plucking the ear hair. Don't push trying to clean them until she feels better. When she's all better I think you can clean her ears with peroxide (or some other type of medication) on a cotton ball. Also, the pet stores sell homeopathic medicated ear drops and flushes that might work.

Sorry Tillie feels bad and hope she feels better soon. Kisses to Tillie.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Don't be so hard on yourself. Scudder had a huge burr under his lip for days before I noticed. The poor guy was probably getting prick every time he ate! 

I've heard mixed reviews on pulling the hair out of the ears. I don't do it. I keep the hair clipped short, but I don't pull it out. I take a q tip and ear cleaner and swap around the outer ear daily. I don't go deep into the canal, just up around the top. I've been doing this for years and haven't had 1 ear infection. Maybe I am just lucky!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Some dogs have more ear hair than others. We had poodles that needed to be pulled fairly often but Abby only needs it once in a while. It doesn't hurt them at all but I would definitely wait until the ears are no longer painful. I'm so sorry this happened to Tillie but it isn't because you're a bad mommy. I don't think I would return to that groomer. She didn't clean out the ear hair and it sounds like she very well could have gotten water in her ears, too.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks for the encouragment and tips!! poor girl is miserable.
How will I know if it is indeed an infection vs yeast??


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

How could you have known? It sounds like the groomer might have gotten water in her ears. I'm with everyone else and think you should find a new groomer. Though thankfully none of mine have gotten ear infections, it's not uncommon. You'll both get over it. Don't be too hard on yourself.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

yes, I am researching groomers right now. Going to meet with one tomorrow...
How can I clean her ears out? they are so icky... I don't want the problem to get any worse... but I don't want her to be in pain either. sigh....


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Yeah don't be too hard on yourself . These things happen. Follow the vets instructions and be patient. Here's an article on ears. http://www.natural-dog-health-remedies.com/ear-infection-in-dogs.html


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

I've had this problem. Ninja one time got a bad ear infection in his right ear which sounds the same as Tillies. Don't be so hard on yourself it happens. One tip the vet gave me when cleaning his ears was to start wiping the ear wax outwards so you get it away from the ear canal. You may need someone to help you with this to hold Tillie. I don't no why he would tell you to wait a few days wouldn't that make things worse?  Also when you put the solution in the ear make sure you point it downwards because our vet told us that is where their ear canal is located. Our vet had us apply a good amount and massage it and then let the treatment sit for about 5 minutes. After that again wipe any excess wax outwards with a cotton ball. The treatment is suppose to bring the infection up thats why. There are also some that you just put in the ears and don't wipe afterwards at all I think it just depends on what the vet gave you. Also, you'll know if it's a yeast infection by the smell. I hope I helped a bit. I know how upsetting it can be when our dogs are in distress but don't worry Tillie will be fine in no time :biggrin1:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks so much Dave, I will read that right now! and my husband just "surprised" me with the tweezer/scissor tool to help keep her ears clean of hair. so much to learn, and I thought it was smooth sailing after house training her! LOL


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awesome advice, thanks Ninja's mom! Glad to know we aren't alone!! :grouphug:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

davetgabby said:


> Yeah don't be too hard on yourself . These things happen. Follow the vets instructions and be patient. Here's an article on ears. http://www.natural-dog-health-remedies.com/ear-infection-in-dogs.html


Dave to the rescue again You always have the best resources! You're actually one of the reasons I didn't JUMP SHIP!


----------



## jetsetgo! (Aug 3, 2010)

It's all a learning experience. Be gentle with yourself if you can. I hope Tillie starts to feel better quickly.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

You can find "ear powder" at any pet store like Petsmart and Petco.
http://www.google.com/products/cata...log_result&ct=result&resnum=4&ved=0CDMQ8wIwAw#

It's really just a rosin powder that lets your fingers get a good grip on the hair. It comes out really easier than you might think. The trick is to just get a little at each pull. Don't try to get big fingers full.

Most dogs don't even mind, but some will be sensitive to start with. I would imagine that while they are swollen is not the best time to start pulling.

It works best to start with if one person holds the dog, while the other pulls. The dog is laid on one side, while the holder holds both front legs above the elbows. It's important for the holder to not put any pressure on the dog, and only match any resistance from the dog while IMMEDIATELY releasing any tension the INSTANT the dog relaxes.

The holding is the hardest part for most people. The least bit too much pressure, or pressure at the wrong time, can cause the dog to panic. The goal is to get the dog to relax while realizing it has to yield to the holder. It gets easier.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I am also going to tell you not to be so hard on yourself! You love Tillie, you want the best for her. You are here, asking questions, looking for help, wanting to care for her the best way possible. In my book, that makes you a wonderful 'mom' to Tillie. Augie also had a glob of hair in his ears as a small puppy and got a yeast infection. I had no clue you were supposed to clean the hair out either, but the vet told us he had so much, we needed to.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm sorry Tillie got a ear infection. You are no means at fault. I Thank that what happened could have happened to any of us new Havanese moms:grouphug: I learned alot about ear cleaning by reading this post and it is another reason this forum is so helpful in so many ways.
I hope both you and Tillie are feeling better Enjoy your weekend LOL


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I have four havanese and one is prone to yeast ear infections. I have used Blue Power Ear Wash on him and it works better than anything I got from the vet. You do need to take your havanese in and make sure that it is a yeast infection before treating with this wash. I got the ingredients off of amazon.com. I have found that putting it in Preston ears after every bath has kept the yeast away. My lab also got a yeast ear infection at the age of 10 from all of a sudden becoming allergic to chicken.

http://www.showdog-magazine.com/holistic/bluepowerearwash.htm


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks for all the advice!
SO, I need that ear powder and the ear wash stuff? How do you wash their ears without making the problem worse?? 
We had a HECK of a time putting the drops in her ears this morning, poor thing...
how ever before we did that, I was washing her face and brushing her and she did let me brush her ears without crying or pulling away, so I am hoping she is on the mend, but MAN do her ears STINK! ick, gag.... how do I clean them and get rid of that smell!??
Is there any thing that will disolve the yuck that is glued onto them?

Thank you all for your help!!!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Aww poor Tillie!! But please dont beat yourself up- it happens to all of us at one time or another!
Did you go to the vet to make sure it's an ear infection?
I wonder if it could be ear mites? When we got one of our puppies a few years ago, he came to us with earmites. Man did his ears stink!!
I think there may be a different med that you use for mites than ear infection.
Give Tillie a belly rub from me!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Ear infections are very common. It is not your fault the groomer was lazy. I do not pull the ear hair its a choice. Them most important thing is go to your regular vet this way you will know what type of infection (they all smell). Ask your vet for some ear wash that drys. What is in her ears will most likely start dripping out with treatment. It is important you do not clean the ears until after the infection is gone. The smell goes away a few days after treatment depending how bad it is. If the infection is real bad the vet may have to clean the ears. Hope things resolve soon and quit beating yourself up!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

thank you so much for your reasuring words and advice!
Katie, yes I took her to the Vet yesterday and he said it was an infection caused by the build up of ear hair combined with moisture, the medicine she has says it is for yeast and bacteria... I just hope we are putting it in right!! I wish we lived closer to you Katie!!!
Besides, we STILL need that playdate!! 
Oh, today we were at pet smart for Tillie's training and I was talking to the trainer and she took me back to meet the groomers there and ask about techniques to clean her ears, how to hold her for it and stuff like that. She was able to get the biggest clump of yuck out of her ear and I can totally tell that it made Tillie feel SO much better, she has been running around, and causing all sorts of mischeif again! LOL
Also, while we were there she (the groomer) also checked Tillie's anal glands and they were full! seriously? So, the grooming I paid for on WEDNESDAY did NOTHING but bath her and brush her? I am just glad I found all this out now before she developed infected anal glands along with her double ear infection! jeez.
So, now I am on the hunt for a REAL groomer that will take care of these health grooming issues. Ya, I want her pretty, BUT I want her HEALTHY first and foremost and apparently the groomer she's been seeing doesn't feel the same way. 
Hey, Katie, when ever I am able to make it down, any chance you could give me a few grooming lessons (after the doggies have worn themselves out, of course! LOL)?


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

You silly- of course you are welcome anytime!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Yay!! thank you Katie, I SO loook forward to it!! I have so much to learn...


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

Roki never had any problems with ears. We have good gromer thet plucks all hair down the ear canal. You can also get ear drops for cleaning yellow and brown juck. You drop couple of drops into ears, massage for a minute or two and let your baby shake well couple of times. Dissolved juck will come out while she is shaking. After thet you take ear wipe and clean whatever comes out. I do that two weeks after monthly grooming. Just in case. Roki is almost year old and nothing came ever out his ears. Also be careful wiht anal glands - groomer is not supposed to clean anal glands! My breeder told me not to let them do that becauce squeezing anal glands too often, he told me, can cause chronic anal gland inflamation. So let the vet first check anal glands on regular checkup. Best cleaning for anal glands is firm poop that squeezes naturally stuff from glands. Good quality kibble and nice bone once a week will do the job. If poop is too soft anal glands will fill and you will need vet's intervention. the firs sign of full anal glands is when you see your baby draging her behind on the floor. 
You are not bad mommy to your sweet little girl, you just need more information. When I pickeed Roki from his breeder, he gave me healthcare and grooming booklet he wrote (he is vet) for his puppies. I folowed each and every advice - Roki was never sick. Now we bacame almost friends - whwenever I have a problem or doubt, I call him.


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

*A Help I Hope*

A friend who breeds Cavaliers gave me this 'recipe' for ear cleaning. She said she's never had an ear infection after starting to use this. I've checked it with the doctor who says it's fine, but NOT to use it during an active infection. That would require actual medicine.

Mix 4 oz. of gold color listerine (with no additives) with one tablespoon of boric acid powder. Keep it in a squeeze bottle and shake well before each use. In the summer we squirt this in his ears about every 4 days. In the winter less often. No infections ever.

Also really talk to a groomer. It is irresponsible not to either clean the ears well or inform you of a problem.

Tillie will be fine and you're a really good Mom--you just worry like the rest of us!

Shirley H.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks Shirley!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I just washed Tillies face and combed her face and ears out and her ears look TONS better already! She is happy and loving again and seems to be very thankful that she doesn't feel icky anymore! The vet didn't tell me how long to give the ear drops. I am thinking 7 days? I will call them tomorrow.
now, to KEEP them healthy!
could someone please me tell which products I need and exactly how to clean her ears without contributing to an infection.... thank you so much for all of your advice and helping me get and keep Tillie Healthy!!:whoo:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I would see what your vet says.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Great news Tammy! I'm glad they cleaned that mess out of her ears. Sounds like Tillie is happier too! I can't be much help to you on the ears. I don't do anything special beside cut the hair and swap around with ear cleaner daily. I think my guys are just lucky they never had an ear infection. Phew!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Did you read the post about adding pumpkin to Tillies diet to help the glands do their thing naturally? It may be in the post about anal glands. The gland gets cleaned out when the poop comes out just right:dance:


----------



## fibtaylo (Jan 14, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> yes, I am researching groomers right now. Going to meet with one tomorrow...
> How can I clean her ears out? they are so icky... I don't want the problem to get any worse... but I don't want her to be in pain either. sigh....


I learned in exactly the same way you did many years ago with my golden retriever about drying her ears out after grooming, not a fun experience!

There are a couple very good over-the-counter ear cleaning medicines. I would suggest that you call your vet's office and ask for a recommendation on a brand. If you use that after each bath, it will go a long way to keeping them clean and healthy.


----------

